# [C++]Ordner durchsuchen



## Jo890 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schon ziemlich oft angesprochen wurde, aber hier im Forum stehen nur Beiträge, die ich nicht verstehe, und Google liefert nur Forumsbeiträge, die schon 6Jahre alt sind und die Hilfelinks nicht mehr funktionieren.

Also ich probiere grad, ein Archivierungsprogramm zu programmieren. Und da will ich eine funktion beifügen, mit der man einen Pfad, den man angegeben hat, auf bestimmte Dateitypen durchsuchen kann, und die gefundenen Dateien in eine Textdatei geschrieben werden.
Nun habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das ganze machen soll

Falls es hilft, ich benutze den Dev C++ Compiler auf einem 32bit XP

mfg
Jo890


----------



## sheel (12. Februar 2011)

Hi

Du benötigst dazu die Funktionen FindFirstFile
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa364418(v=vs.85).aspx
sowie FindNextFile, das auf der Seite ziemlich weit unten verlinkt ist.

Beispiele sind auch dort.

Gruß


----------



## badday (12. Februar 2011)

Eine plattformübergreifende Möglichkeit bietet boost::filesystem: http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_45_0/libs/filesystem/v2/doc/index.htm

Gruß,

badday


----------



## Jo890 (12. Februar 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort 
ich werds mir gleich durchlesen


----------

